# Favorite Ravioli Filling



## Andrew H (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm making ravioli tonight and looking to try out a new filling recipe, any suggestions?
Things that require many knives are always a plus.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 20, 2011)

ricotta, minced proschiutto, chopped spinach (blanched first), egg, black pepper, chopped parsely, parmesan, diced mozzarella (this is my wife's combo - napoletana)

ricotta, cooked/ chopped spinach, seasoned/ browned ground beef, parmesan and egg (recipe from family friend)


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 20, 2011)

Do you crisp up the prosciutto at all before combining it with the other ingredients?


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 20, 2011)

Really depends on the prosciutto. If you are shaving it fresh from a leg you may want to. If you get it pre-sliced (where it's usually already pretty dry), it should be good as-is. And other bacon/ ham products can be substituted if needed; you would probably want to crisp those.


----------



## mano (Apr 20, 2011)

Braised oxtail ravioli.

Sear and braise oxtail w/mirepoix, garlic, rosemary, thyme, tomato paste and red wine. Optional crushed juniper berries and a cinnamon stick. Salt n' pepper.

Strain, cool and remove meat and finely chop. Set aside liquid.

Finely chop and saute' mushrooms, shallots and some carrot. 

Mix meat and saute'd vegetables and stuff ravioli.

Thicken braising liquid as sauce.

Parmesan.


For the top of the ravioli I like to place a basil leaf in between two very thin layers of pasta and run it through the pasta machine. The basil will spread out a bit but is seen through the translucent top layer. Guests think you're a fargin' genius.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 20, 2011)

rich broth set with gelatin ... truffle, lobster, etc. Awesome filling technique


----------



## Jay (Apr 20, 2011)

Lobster, mushroom, or acorn squash are three of my favorites.


----------



## Craig (Apr 21, 2011)

I like doing portabella, walnuts, garlic, rosemary, oil, vinegar, pepper and salt. If you've got the dough, I'm sure chanterelles and a few other kinds of mushrooms would work well too. I've used this as both a stuffing and a sort of pesto topping, though it ends up creamy and rich like a white sauce.

I'd use a food processor, but I suppose you could do the job with a bunch of knives if you like.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 21, 2011)

Uh oh, I hope the ravioli were not fatal! :scared1:


----------



## aaronsgibson (Apr 21, 2011)

Well if you're willing to break the bank I did a ravioli stuffed with a layer of Taleggio cheese made an indent and placed a egg in it and gently boiled and then topped with a little cracked pepper and good olive oil and to make it a little more special shaved black truffle. They said it was the best thing they ever had.


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 21, 2011)

My two absolute favorites are already here: I had the oxtail ravioli, each one topping a perfectly seared diver scallop - perfect! The one with the egg, I usually use the yolk only and surround it with a little ring of ricotta and chives. Too poor for truffles, but a little truffle oil also works. 

Stefan


----------



## JohnnyChance (Apr 22, 2011)

lobster (claw and knuckle meat) chopped up into pieces no bigger than about 1/4" square. Mix with ricotta and mascarpone, season with salt and pepper, let filling sit overnight. Next day, check seasoning, fill pasta, you know the rest.


----------



## Moises (Apr 22, 2011)

Add chicken, salt, macaronis and also some vegetables and it will have good choice in the end and you will have better ravioli filling.


----------



## MadMel (Apr 23, 2011)

I like foie gras, mascapone and riccota made into a mousse. Sometimes make it for specials in the restaurants I'm working at. I usually use 300gms of each ingrediant, salt, pepper and chives. Served with caramalised peaches/apples and truffle and port reduction haha.. Talk about decadent.


----------



## K-Fed (Apr 28, 2011)

Duck confit, sauteed minced shallots, goat cheese, bourbon soaked dried cranberries, and a splash of demi glace.


----------



## ecchef (Apr 28, 2011)

K-Fed said:


> Duck confit, sauteed minced shallots, goat cheese, bourbon soaked dried cranberries, and a splash of demi glace.


 
Almost perfect. I'd switch the cranberries for dried cherries soaked in port.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 28, 2011)

I think ecchef has the right idea! Although the tartness of the cranberries is something to consider. Of course dried cherries come in various degrees of tartness......


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 28, 2011)

ecchef said:


> Almost perfect. I'd switch the cranberries for dried cherries soaked in port.


 
You can also try grappa marinated grapes if you want some bite with the sweet.

K.


----------

